# Fitting TTRS spoiler?



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi

Just wondered when fitting an RS spoiler if its just a case of taking your pop up spoiler out and dropping the RS one in place?

I have seen a used one in another country but shipping is crazy but still think I will go for it.

Its just the 3 parts already assembled like in this pic:

http://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/produc ... 9-GRU.html

Do I need anything else?

Will do a search just hoping for a quick reply while negotiations are ongoing 

cheers


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Surprised you didn't shout as I've just fitted one. 

Here's a guide that might help. It's easy. 




You will have to get your car coded though as you'll get and Ping warning and dash light for your spoiler as the RS spoiler doesn't come with the loop as shown in the video. Also, the RS spoiler should come with a rubber seal instead of having to use weather seal from a tube. As mine was second hand I used a small bead of clear silicone around the used rubber as a precaution.

The hardest bit believe it or not was removing the boot trim as the clips are though ones. You have two torque screws in the hand hole and then it's just the clips.

Now go get that spoiler !! 8)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Excellent Andy! Thanks for the video, looks straight forward and I have vcds so can disable the pop up.

The spoiler I am looking at is second hand as well, so guess I will be using silicone to seal it. Initially the company said they wouldn't post to the UK then someone else came back with a postage cost that's about half the price of the spoiler :lol:

Yours looks great fitted. The one I am looing at is black base and black wing with silver upstands. I wonder if its easy to separate the lower base to just get that part painted as I think a black top would go well with my car.

Cheers


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

With mine, the base plate came off easy but the top was bonded to the supports as well as bolted which caused my body shop a nightmare in painted my uprights silver lol. I considered all one colour for about 10 seconds.. lol I really think my silver bits suit my car.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Just ordered and paid for, shipping 1-3 days apparently 8)

I think you should stick a picture up!

The paint code is L8/Z9Y does anyone know the colour used for the amplified edition?

The uprights are already silver on mine, genuine spoiler but was fitted to a TTS so assume it will match the wing mirrors.

Choice is, leave the top black, uprights silver to tie in with the tts wing mirrors or go white top and silver uprights or black top and get some new wing mirrors and paint them black as well.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

bhoy78 said:


> Choice is, leave the top black, uprights silver to tie in with the tts wing mirrors or go white top and silver uprights or black top and get some new wing mirrors and paint them black as well.


Difficult one. I'd be tempted tp leave the top black, bottom white without question. The black should go well with the front grills and your wheels










But then, body coloured white with the silver uprights is a winner in my eyes too.










And of course there is do the lot white.










I'm looking forward to seeing it now.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

White base 
White uprights 
Black top

The uprights are only silver to match the ally pack on the RS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaay (Jun 6, 2017)

This is the best price I have seen on this setup. I have an RS but have been looking for the base plate and uprights for awhile. Mine was damaged by the previous owner when he switched to a carbon wing. I am going to order this up today. Once I get mine replaced with the new stuff I will have a carbon wing, uprights and base plate for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Your in America Jaay, that link I put up is cheapest I found worldwide for a new one so sure you could buy your parts from them.

Mines coming from Sweden.

ReTTro are the RS mirrors the same shade as tts ones? it was fitted to a tts previously. I will likely be hassling you for spoiler delete instructions in a couple of weeks :lol:

Both look good Andy another option would be to do the front spoiler lip in silver as well to tie in with the mirrors and upstands a bit like the ally pack on the RS.


----------



## Jaay (Jun 6, 2017)

As for spending a couple hundred more on the mounting tape etc. I will just use a roll of 3M tape to do the mounting. I did that on my current setup and have no issues.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No there not mate 
The tts had satin brushed finish same as R8

The RS has a dull mat finish that looks like a rattle can diy job

Even though it was fitted to a tts mate, he got it off a RS 
Tts don't come with em

Silver uprights would look wrong with white base and black top

I'd deffo copy the amplified edition as they look AWSOME 
I'd even get the black rotors

And yours would then be a amplified tts !!! 
Something a bit different mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

True enough mate I will see what its like when it comes in. Still leaning to a black top, think that's as I also think the amplified editions look stunning.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> True enough mate I will see what its like when it comes in. Still leaning to a black top, think that's as I also think the amplified editions look stunning.


No black top, but black mirrors. 8)


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Exterior :
White base 
White uprights 
Gloss black top 
Gloss black mirrors 
Gloss black front lip 
Gloss black rear diffuser 
Black tail pipes x4 
Gloss black audi rings 
Gloss black TTS badge 
Gloss black rotors with 10mm spacers 
Gloss black RS front grill

Interior :
Loose all the ally trim and go body coloured or gloss black

Loose the skinny plain tts steering wheel ( the standard s-line is better ) or fit the RS wheel 
RS wingback seats

Job done

Call it a amplified TTS+ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Roller Skate said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > True enough mate I will see what its like when it comes in. Still leaning to a black top, think that's as I also think the amplified editions look stunning.
> ...


Surprised you didn't say to paint the car black to match the spoiler :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Exterior :
> White base
> White uprights
> Gloss black top
> ...


That does sound good!! Not a rotor fan, not sure why.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Neither am I but they do suit the tt, especially the black ones on the amp edition

The rs4's are too old

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

My credit card doesn't like you :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


With all the black accents the silver mirrors aren't going to look right any more.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah you might be right, will need to check the price for wing mirrors. On looking at the spoiler again it's been one with the ally pack and that paint codes for phantom black so I will need to paint the upstands as well.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> Yeah you might be right, will need to check the price for wing mirrors. On looking at the spoiler again it's been one with the ally pack and that paint codes for phantom black so I will need to paint the upstands as well.


Buy a cheap set off eBay and get them painted up, the silver ones are quite expensive.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah had a quick look earlier seemed quite pricey but that was complete not just the housing unit. There a nightmare to get off though if I remember right.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

They ain't ya wuss 

I've got a spare passanger side red one if you want it mate 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

:lol: thanks mate will keep it in mind, I'm going to wait and see what the spoilers like if they phantom black pearl paint is in good condition I might get some wing mirrors.

I wasn't actually speaking from experience, it was when the body shop were doing some paint on my last car they had trouble getting the wing mirror off, I think they stripped it tbh


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> :lol: thanks mate will keep it in mind, I'm going to wait and see what the spoilers like if they phantom black pearl paint is in good condition I might get some wing mirrors.
> 
> I wasn't actually speaking from experience, it was when the body shop were doing some paint on my last car they had trouble getting the wing mirror off, I think they stripped it tbh


It's quite easy, I did a his to on here about 10 years ago, in fact, some of my pictures are in the How To in the knowledge base.
You really could do with getting it all done at the same time.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Black top and carbon mirrors does it for me on the ibis.

I noticed the amplifieds have the white struts so I would also paint them ibis


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Roller Skate said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: thanks mate will keep it in mind, I'm going to wait and see what the spoilers like if they phantom black pearl paint is in good condition I might get some wing mirrors.
> ...


Oops been here to long to forget to check the KB cheers Mr Skate

Agreed Terry I am coming round to ibis struts


----------



## LeoTTS (Apr 22, 2017)

sorry to bring up the thread guys!, been trying to get my hand on a ttrs spoiler for a while now apart from those cheap china ones on eBay, where did you guys get yours from?

Thank you!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

LeoTTS said:


> sorry to bring up the thread guys!, been trying to get my hand on a ttrs spoiler for a while now apart from those cheap china ones on eBay, where did you guys get yours from?
> 
> Thank you!


Best bet is to check eBay worldwide for a genuine one. Tps trade price is £561 plus vat then the fitting kit is about another £50. Think main dealer price is around £900. They come up very occasionally used but expect to pay around £500. Most the china ones are cheap rubbish that need major finessing by your body shop and even then some people have just flung them away due to a poor finish. Raven racing used to make a decent replica but no longer in business


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> White base
> White uprights
> Black top
> 
> ...


I'm with Rettro on colour looke great with Black top


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> LeoTTS said:
> 
> 
> > sorry to bring up the thread guys!, been trying to get my hand on a ttrs spoiler for a while now apart from those cheap china ones on eBay, where did you guys get yours from?
> ...


I got one from Poland I think or Eastern Europe that was much better quality than Chinese copies but then lucked on with an original one from a local breakers yard.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

White and black is what I went for










Mine was from a breaker in Sweden


----------



## Jesney (Sep 25, 2016)

LeoTTS said:


> sorry to bring up the thread guys!, been trying to get my hand on a ttrs spoiler for a while now apart from those cheap china ones on eBay, where did you guys get yours from?
> 
> Thank you!


I've been tempted by one for a while too. Looked at cheap eBay ones but the fitment on them look pretty poor. Just messaged an Audi dealer and quoted £675 plus postage but then need to buy the fitting kit too I think. Then need to get the pop up coded out [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Jesney said:


> LeoTTS said:
> 
> 
> > sorry to bring up the thread guys!, been trying to get my hand on a ttrs spoiler for a while now apart from those cheap china ones on eBay, where did you guys get yours from?
> ...


That's a good price from the main dealer. The fitting kit in part at least is a gasket. You can just use a bead of silicon instead.


----------



## LeoTTS (Apr 22, 2017)

Struggling to find an OEM part from a breaker, any of you guys heard of these guys before ?

Kind Regards

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122377688400


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Jesney said:


> LeoTTS said:
> 
> 
> > sorry to bring up the thread guys!, been trying to get my hand on a ttrs spoiler for a while now apart from those cheap china ones on eBay, where did you guys get yours from?
> ...


Give Tom call at Crewe Audi see what he quotes Real helpful guy.


----------

